# Buying a car & insurance without a canadian address?



## nturner (Oct 26, 2010)

Is this possible?!

My son and I are emigrating next month, but we don't have an address, we're not sure even what state we'll end up in, as we are looking at two universities before we decide where to settle.

I want to buy a car as soon as we get there and obviously car insurance, but without a canadian address is this even a possibility?

I have considered simply renting a car until we are settled, but it seems a waste of money as we will have to buy one eventually anyway.

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What visa type do you intend to use?


----------



## nturner (Oct 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What visa type do you intend to use?


Hi, we both have PR visas.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll have difficulty buying and insuring a vehicle without an address. And bye the way Canada has Provinces not States.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nturner said:


> Is this possible?!
> 
> My son and I are emigrating next month, but we don't have an address, we're not sure even what state we'll end up in, as we are looking at two universities before we decide where to settle.
> 
> ...



You will need an address.

And Canada does not have states, it has provinces.


ETA: Someone beat me to it.


----------



## nturner (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you both, I guess that clarifies things


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi I just moved to Canada and bought a car and insurance. I had no problem with this and just put my hotel address down on they insurance form. When you get a permanent address then update it. I'm in BC so it may be different in other areas.


----------

